# 1st Batch - Strawberry Jam



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm so excited! Completed my first batch! :dance:









Ain't they perdy!!

Went really smooth except... my first jar I forgot to wipe off the rim! Other than that, it was pretty easy. Took about 2 hours.

Questions - 

1. My jars popped within seconds of placing them on the dish towel. Is that a good thing?

2. One of them seems to have foam on the top. Is that okay? I'm going to refrig that one. I was going to use one of them anyway.

Thanks to everyone here that give support, instruction & confidence to can!!

Applesauce is next!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm jealous! It will be at least another 2 months before strawberries are available for jam here (they get "cheap" in 3 months).


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm jealous, too! It'll be 3 months here. *sigh* 

The foam is fine.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm jealous, too! It'll be 3 months here. *sigh* 

The foam is fine.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

These were 2 quarts for $3. Just enough for this recipe. I was okay with that... for now.

I was really just itching to do something easy.. and break my fear of the first time.

These were from FL (I really check now to make sure whatever I'm buying is from the US)! But I 'settled' for now for practice because when the REAL fruit season starts, I want to know, at least a little, what the heck I'm doing ;0)

Been searching for local farm markets and especially pick-your-own so come May or whenever, I'll be there with basket(s) in hand!


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

you must be in the deep south otherwise strawberries would have cost you a fortune


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

It doesn't matter if they ping right away or a little later. Seems that the smaller the jar, the faster they ping. Just so long as they DO ping.  Congratulations!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

They look yummy!!!


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats & welcome to the addiction! Gardennut has pretty much covered the pings and end results, sealed is sealed when it comes to jams. ;-) I do give them 24 hours to cool to make sure that none pop back up before putting them up, when you get to larger batches there is almost always a bit left over for tasting.  

My 2 cents is to start looking for used jars now, once the fruit hits full swing it's the jars that are hard to come by when you first start canning unless you pay full price for them at the store. 

Keep noticing everyone around here seems to use 1/2 pint jars for jams and jellies, am I the only one that prefers putting jams & jellies up in pint jars? 1/2 pint jelly jars are for mint jelly and gift size portions in my house. lol


----------



## Kristin814 (Jan 25, 2011)

I put all my jam & jellies in pint jars too! 1/2 pints are for gifts except my best friend who I love so much she gets the pint jars whenever she wants.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Those look good. Sometime they will have foam on them. Won't hurt the taste. I just stir them up when I use them.

I made some back in Dec. that I had frozen last summer when they were on sale here. I still have a gallon in the freezer I need to do something with.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Ryan, thanks for the suggestion on getting jars now. I wouldn't be a happy camper come June & not being able to get them and honestly, I hadn't thought that far. I will now ;0)

Salmonslayer, actually, I'm in the NE, PA.

I'm going down now to taste... can't wait til morning.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

jd2pa, congratulations! Don't those jars look like jewels? Mmmmm....

I'm a pint jar person for the basic jams (strawberry, apple butter, etc) too. I do use half pints for peach honey and carrot cake; they're not used up at the same rate. As to the foam, I like to skim it off; but I find that if I use cane sugar instead of beet sugar, I get very little of it. Then we use the skimmings on toast for the first few days after canning. One has to sample, of course.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

and another addict is born haha. i dont need to make any more jam for a few years--even with what i give away. and kudos to you for buying usa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I have taught all my kids & grandkids to yell "MONEY" when the lid seals:happy:


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

Horseyrider said:


> jd2pa, congratulations! Don't those jars look like jewels? Mmmmm....
> 
> I'm a pint jar person for the basic jams (strawberry, apple butter, etc) too. I do use half pints for peach honey and carrot cake; they're not used up at the same rate. As to the foam, I like to skim it off; but I find that if I use cane sugar instead of beet sugar, I get very little of it. Then we use the skimmings on toast for the first few days after canning. One has to sample, of course.


You make a carrot cake jam? Please elaborate. mmmmm.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh...I would love that recipe too for carrot cake jam? Pretty pretty please with frosting on top =)


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

It is in the Ball Complete Book ....
Carrot Cake Jam 

1 1/2 cups grated, peeled carrots 
1 1/2 cups cored, peeled pears 
1 3/4 cups canned pineapple, including juice 
3 T lemon juice 
1 tsp ground cinnamon 
1/2 tsb ground nutmeg 
1/2 tsp ground cloves 
1 package of powdered pectin 
6 1/2 cups sugar 

In a large saucepan, combine carrots, pears, pineapple with juice, lemon juice, and spices. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring frequently. Reduce heat, cover and boil gently for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and stir in pectin until dissolved. Bring back to a full boil, add sugar all at once, bring back to another boil and boil hard for 1 minute. 

Remove from heat, skim off foam. Ladle into prepared jars with 1/4 inch headspace. Process jars in a BWB for 5 minutes for sterilized jars, or 10 minutes for unsterilized jars. 

Makes 6 half pints.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

That recipe really gets my taste buds kicking! Carrot Cake Jam will be on my Must To-Do list!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucy nailed it! My daughter calls it Carrot Marmalade. It's easy and a fun one for winter canning.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

That carrot jam sounds good! I am anxiously awaiting strawberries out here, too. 
Yum!

As for the skimmed stuff, or the tiny amount left in the pot- yum. We eat it over ice cream, in yogurt or just slurp it up. DD hangs around waiting for it now, lol.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't eat the jar that has foam on top.
I don't care what the other's have wrote. DON'T !

Send it to me (cause I think I'm outta strawberry jam)! Hubby just came home with everything bagels from the discount bread store.

I usually make Carrot Cake Jam recipe in Sept. when I can get free apples & carrots. 
It's a big hit with f&f but not soo much our family. They enjoy the simple recipes the most.

Kenworth, I love that saying may I use it in a blog post, with due credit given of course ?

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

kenworth said:


> I have taught all my kids & grandkids to yell "MONEY" when the lid seals:happy:


Oh My Gosh! Love it- I think I am gonna start doin this LOL


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

When you press down the middle of the ars, if it gives, it's not sealed. The ping you hear means they are sealed. :dance:

I think it's wonderful you are practicing with small batches. A great idea, and a good time to do it, so that you are comfortable when fruit is abundant and cheap. 

As for the foam in the top, it is fine to keep out of the fridge. No need to send it to Pelenka! :hysterical:

Congrats on your achievement. Feels SO good doesn't it.

We are a lot of enablers here, welcome to the dark side.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

> Kenworth, I love that saying may I use it in a blog post, with due credit given of course ?


Certainly, be my guest!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job! I'm hoping to learn this year too  They look pretty!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

kenworth said:


> Certainly, be my guest!


Thanks, I'm blogging about fugal canning for the novice this month. I really do love that saying !



~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

I've had the foam on top too, No problem! Jam looks great, Welcome to your addiction! Your gonna have fun with it once everyone begs you for some!
Brokeneck


----------



## cygknit (Apr 8, 2011)

They look great! Congrats!!! My first attempt at strawberry jelly was a lovely syrup, so I'm impressed.!

I've been eyeing my strawberries, too, since my kids haven't devoured them like normal. We have the end of the FL berries up here in CT but we're two months out from local ones. Hmmm..

And thanks for the carrot cake recipe!


----------

